
Best choice for web bill pay? - Traveler42
Since Vanguard is discontinuing their web bill pay this month, I&#x27;m forced to look elsewhere.<p>What would you choose as the best web bill pay service?
======
StudentStuff
Nearly any credit union offers bill pay for free. BECU (if your in the Seattle
area) has a nice mobile app and website that are at feature parity, with a
great Zelle integration. Otherwise, First Tech FCU is the largest US Credit
Union, and tends to be a fairly decent credit union.

~~~
Traveler42
Interesting, thanks.

I was looking at First Tech FCU as it is nearby (in Silicon Valley).

~~~
StudentStuff
First Tech is fine, they have branches all up and down the west coast, and
offer free access to the Coop ATM Network (every 7-Eleven ATM, any other
Credit Union ATM), ATM fee reimbursement, Online Bill Pay, a working Zelle
integration (which doesn't support recurring payments yet unlike BECU :c) and
other fringe features.

They're working on a new mobile app, but they really need to add Zelle support
on their website IMO. Bill Pay and transaction history are available via the
website.

